# Klassendiagramm



## saulegraza (9. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin gerade dabei ein Anforderungsdokument zu erstellen, komme leider mit den Klassendiagramm nicht weiter. Ich habe ein Use Case "Anforderungsquellen identifizieren", weiterhin folgen die Use Cases "Dokumente identifizieren", Stakeholder identifizieren", "Systeme im Betrieb identifizieren", Requirements Engineer ist als Actor gesehen. Wie erstelle ich von diesem Use Case eine Klassendiagramm?? Hänge einige Zeit dran und komme nicht weiter ;( vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.


----------



## XHelp (9. Jan 2012)

Anwendungsfalldiagramm ? Wikipedia
Oder hast du eine konkrete Frage zu dem Thema?


----------



## saulegraza (9. Jan 2012)

ich kenne die UML Modellierungselemente, kann aber bei meinem Fall keine Klassen definieren. Wenn ich Dokumente, Systeme, Stakeholder als Klassen bezeichne, kann keine sinnvolle Beziehungen zueinander darstellen. Das ist mein Problem


----------



## XHelp (9. Jan 2012)

design patterns - USE case to Class Diagram - How do I? - Stack Overflow
Das wäre ein Beispiel, ansonsten müsstest du schon konkreter werden bei den Fragen und Informationen.


----------

